# When can we dive



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey folks when can we safely go diving again!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

If the forecast holds true, Friday will be the day.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Really curios what the fish will be acting like, and what the viz will be like.

Hey Jim...you scared the crap outta me Sunday at the shop...and I don't even work for you!:moon


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha.....I'll be accepting theAcademy Awardlater in theyear...:letsdrink


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn't sacred!! I was too busy rocking in the corner and crying "They made me do it Jim! They made me do it! I swear!":reallycrying


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've dove around here after several Hurricanes and the vis is usually ugly for quite some time, but the fish are more than plentiful. However there are several more storms behind this one so don't count your chickens before they hatch and take one day at a time.

Good Diving


----------

